# It's been a while



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Summer is over and I'm working on my tank to get it looking revitalized ..lol

I'm going to add a load of tetras and other and get the plants kicking again , shrimp are breeding like crazy .


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet tank and pic's!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Your Rhom looks great. How bout a full tank shot?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks,
I'll try and grab one tonight.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

what is the size of your rhom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PETE IS BACK!!

YAY!

Great looking rhom! I'm looking foreward to see what your tank looks like in a few weeks/months!

Hope all is well with you my brotha!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

beautiful rhom!!
i love to see tanks with little fish and inverts, it adds more character and 24/7 entertainment.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey are those cherry shrimps? Anyone know where I can get a few of those?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

ryanimpreza said:


> Hey are those cherry shrimps? Anyone know where I can get a few of those?


Yeah, they are cherry shrimp.
I ordered a few doz from a guy online a couple years ago.
I'll see if I can find you a link.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm doing great, Pete, hope you are doing the same!

If you ever need any certain type of plant, just let me know, and I'll try to procure them for you, and ship to somewhere in the US where you can pick them up, if that works for you.
Maybe somewhere in 'Troit?

You should have any type of plant you want to grow in there!! You will do a superb job!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what size tank is that, and what kind of tetra?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice to see the big guy make a come back-
He looks great Pete-

Nice pics-per usual...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nice to see the big guy make a come back-
> He looks great Pete-
> 
> Nice pics-per usual...


Thanks AK
I've been busier than hell in life and work, it's time get into winter mode..lol

Thanks for the comments, I'll get some more pics in coming weeks.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Iv'e fell in love with that rhom since the first time I saw it..
It's great to see you post more of it!


----------

